# July 1st Best Bottom Trip Ever W/ Capt Delynn



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I had the opportunity to fish with Capt Delynn on opening day of Gag season. First, I would like thank Capt Delynn for the best fishing trip that I have ever had. I would also like to thank Kirk P. for allowing us to use his boat. The trip started out at shoreline around 0600. We had doubts about the weather as the wind was blowing pretty hard. We put out concerns aside and decide to give it a try. Off we headed with Kirk, Brian and Capt Delynn. We worked pretty hard to find bait in around the pass but managed to get a nice livewell full of big cigs, hardtails and threadfin. Let me tell you, if you ever have the opportunity to fish with Delynn you better jump on it. He is an incredible captain and will put you on some serious fish. I caught my personal best gag grouper that was easily over 20 lbs and then proceeded to break that by catching another that was 32lbs. We wound catching 4 gags, 1 nice red and 11 scamp. What made this impressive was that we caught these on Delynn's numbers only. The boat transducer was acting up and we couldnt see the bottom. On the way in Delynn ask if we wanted to stop in state waters and try a spot for some snapper. Well after about 20 minutes on that spot we had a limit of snapper. Three of which weighed between 15 and 18.5 pounds. Thanks again to Kirk and Capt Delynn for making this a great trip for me and my cousin Brian.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are some stud Gags!!! Captain Delynn never disappoints.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

What a stud! Great job.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

He is the man!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Outstanding!:thumbup:


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

awesome catch! gooooood eats!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Every report about Capt. Delynn is incredible. One day, I will hire him to captain my boat for me too.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Good lord those are some good'uns


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I used to think Delynn was a very good capt and angler. 

Now I'm pretty sure he's ridiculous. That's about the best box of fish I've seen. Unreal.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Captain Crush at it again, he doesn't even need electronics!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Damn, Pretty work!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome I knew when I hadn't seen any recent post you were busy! Great job capt.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks you Joe, Kirk, and Brain for a really fun trip. And thank you everyone for the very nice comments. Note sure I deserve so many nice comments. Heck I'm not even sure I can walk through a door now with my head so big. Truth is they caught all the fish not me. They should get all the credit. I just help out and have a good time on the water with so great people. Fishing is really good right now, so get out there when you can. Everyone watch out for this crazy weather and each other. Had today off due to weather and me and couch have spent some quality time together. Thank you God for my couch. She is a fine place to watch tv for 5 mins and then "I'm like a fat kid in dodge ball". I'm Out!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

:thumbup:Capt. Delynn is a great Capt. but most of all he's one of the nice's guys you'll ever 
come across around the docks always wanting to help you catch more fish!!!


----------

